# سؤال عن قياس الموجات الراديوية



## amirengineer (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

 الحقيقه عندي سؤال أحتاج لأهل الخبره فيه ...وهو كيف يمكنني قياس تردد موجه مستقبله ؟ مع العلم أن الموجه المستقبله في حيز الترددات الراديويه(800ميجا فما فوق).....أفيدوني أفادكم الله؟​


----------



## حسين كركوك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز

سؤالك بحاجة لتوضيح... مثلا ً في اي نظام هي هذه الاموجة؟ اذا كانت في نظام الـ GSM مثلا فانت بحاجة الى demodulator يعمل على نظام الـ GMSK
ونظام الـ CDMA2000 مثلا يعمل على الـ QPSK
وذكرت هذين النظامين كأمثلة لانهما يعملان على ترددات ال 800 وال 900 ميجا


----------



## amirengineer (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بالظبط أخي الكريم هي في هذين النظامين....و لكن المشكلة أني أريد قيسهما بدائرة الكترونيه(semiconductor) لأن هناك طرق مثل(Cavity Resonator) و ما الي ذلك لكنها ليست سريعة الاستجابة (فأنا أحتاج لقياس الاشاره في زمن بالميلي كحد أقصي)و غالية الثمن...فما الحيلة؟


----------

